# Shrinking Standards, Kilo loses Weight



## VictorBravo (Sep 12, 2007)

I just ran across this:

Kilo prototype mysteriously loses weight - Yahoo! News

I suppose this could explain a lot. If the international standard kilo is losing weight, everything else is getting heavier! No wonder obesity is such a problem.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 12, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> I just ran across this:
> 
> Kilo prototype mysteriously loses weight - Yahoo! News
> 
> I suppose this could explain a lot. If the international standard kilo is losing weight, everything else is getting heavier! No wonder obesity is such a problem.



What it proves is that in order to lose weight, you ought to seal yourself up under a bell jar forever.


----------

